# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Knobbeltje diep onder de huid in mijn bil

## Yasmijn

Ik heb sinds een poosje een knobbel in mijn linker bil dat heel diep onder mijn huid zit.
Het is totaal pijnloos maar bij tijden begint het verschrikkelijk te jeuken.
De laatste tijd wordt het echter wel wat erger, heb altijd een zwakke rug gehad en loop op dit moment bij de fysio maar ik kan de gedachten maar niet loslaten dat het knobbeltje in mijn bil wel eens in verband kan staan met mijn klachten in mijn onderrug die net als het knobbeltje ook aan de linker kant zitten.
Ik lees veel over steenpuisten maar kan mij echt niet voorstellen dat dit er één is.
De dokter heb ik de afgelopen tijd al genoeg gezien, ik ben namelijk oververmoeid, rugklachten en mijn eetlust gaat er op achter uit dus de dokter zal mij wel een beetje zat zijn.
Ik ben dus hiermee ook nog niet bij mijn huisarts geweest, al maak ik mij zo langzamerhand toch eigenlijk wel een klein beetje zorgen.  :Frown: 
Kan iemand mij vertellen wat dit kan zijn??

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Yasmijn

----------


## John_Swain

Ach ja huisartsen je kan er liever wegblijven vind ik..
maar as het moet, moet het.
puist op je kont dus  :Big Grin: 
meh denk niet dat je hier over hoeft in te zitten.
mogelijk een vetbultje. Mn vriendin heeft ook zon eng ding op haar arm..
maar het kan geen kwaad volgens haar.
dus denk niet dat je je zorgen hoeft te maken.
dat het iets te maken heeft met je rugklachten is totaal onzin..
in je kont heb je namelijk geen botten alleen maar vet en spier weefsel.
Als je je toch zorgen maakt dan toch even de huisarts bezoeken, die smeert je wel weer een zalfje aan die je niet nodig hebt.
Is vaak zo  :Wink: 
Zolang ze aan je kunnen verdienen doen ze dat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yasmijn

Nou ik weet ff niet of ik je nu dankbaar moet zijn voor je reactie of het maar gewoon beter kan negeren gezien het uitpuilt van één en al sarcasme...
Bij een puist lijkt het me dat je het kunt zien, dat is dus niet het geval.
Een vetbult zou eventueel nog kunnen maar heb vaker gehoord dat het ook een soort knobbeltje kan zijn en dat ze die weg moeten halen.
Het enige datik wou weten was of er meer mensen ervaring mee hadden en zo ja of ze mij daar iets over konden vertellen.
Vreemd toch dat ik er steeds meer achter kom dat mensen die totaaaal niets zinnigs hebben te melden op dit soort sites terecht komen om een ander belachelijk te maken.
Verder geen leven ofzo???
Maarreuh thnx hoor Sjon Zwaan!

----------


## John_Swain

Een beetje sarcasme moet kunnen.
trek er niet zo zwaar aan zeg.
ga naar de dokter als je het niet vertrouwd.
maare geen dank hoor jasmin(geen plus)  :Wink:

----------


## Yasmijn

Sarcasme om andermans problemen vind ik niet kunnen.
Als iemand echt ergens mee zit ga je er geen grappen over maken, maar dat zal wel aan mij liggen dan.
Ik zit hier niet op het forum om andermans problemen te bagatelliseren zou jij ook niet moeten doen.
Dit bevat voor mij geen enkel spoortje humor.
Moet vandaag naar het ziekenhuis dus zal wel horen hoe en wat.

----------


## Agnes574

@ John,
Soms is het beter om niet te reageren op posten als je geen hulp kunt bieden ... niet iedereen is al even bekend hier met je onschuldige sarcasme  :Wink: 

@ Yasmijn,
Ik heb ook zo van die bultjes af en toe ... mijn fysiotherapeute zei me dat dat een knobbel klieren zijn en ze masseert die dan zo goed mogelijk weg (auwie, maar werkt wel).

Dat knobbeltje kan wel dégelijk te maken hebben met je rugklachten (via je wervelkolom lopen door je bil de zenuwen én spieren van en naar je been/voet),dus het kan zéker verband houden!! > in mijn geval houdt het verband met een hernia links (L5-S1).

Dat van het 'eventueel moeten weghalen' ... daar zou ik me geen zorgen over maken, in de meeste gevallen is dat écht niet van toepassing of nodig!!

Vermeld het zéker bij je artsbezoek en laat me eens weten hoe het gegaan is ok?? 

Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Yasmijn

Hey Agnes, 

Super bedankt voor je bericht, ik kan hier dus wel wat mee.
Het is namelijk zo dat ik vorig jaar ook met een hernia heb gezeten.
Ik moet vanmiddag naar mijn fysiotherapeut en zal hem er meteen even op wijzen.

Baal er een beetje van dat er altijd mensen zijn die grappen maken over andermans ellende, ik heb daar niets aan dus ga dan gewoon mijn vraag voorbij.
Dat John het nodig vindt de leukste thuis uit te hangen kan ik niet echt op prijs stellen en ben er dan ook (mischien iets te bot) op in gegaan.
Je ziet het namelijk vaker dat mensen met problemen zitten en dat er dan een bak vol sarcasme van 'grappige' betwetertjes over heen komt.
Das jammer want daar is deze site neem ik aan niet voor bedoeld.

Ik zal je op de hoogte houden, ik moet morgen sowieso ook nog naar het ziekenhuis, had mij in de data vergist.
Nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie!

XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan meid!!

Probeer je fysiotherapeut zo goed mogelijk uit te leggen en aan te wijzen waar die bobbel zit en hoe dat voor jou aanvoelt!!

Deze site is idd bedoeld om elkaar te helpen, te luisteren en ervaringen uit te wisselen ... aan nietszeggende posten heeft niemand iets !!

Ik weet vrijwel zéker dat John het helemaal zo kwaad niet heeft bedoeld ... maar feit blijft; kun je niets zinnigs posten wat een ander helpt, post dan beter niets  :Wink: .

Trek het je niet aan hé meissie!!

Sterkte bij de fysio en morgen in het ziekenhuis!!
Hou me op de hoogte ok? Wat ze jou vertellen kan mij (en anderen) mss ook helpen  :Wink: .

Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Yasmijn,

Weet je inmiddels al iets meer?
Ik hoop dat ze weten wat het is en dat het niets ernstigs is!!

Xx Ag

----------

